# Grid: Autosport



## rahulkadukar (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like nobody is excited, which is sad. I mean Codemasters literally make some of the best PC racing games. This is the latest in the series and the best features are


22 courses
100 tracks
Cockpit view
Handling closer to the original Grid
Moving back to the TOCA roots

No microtransactions, they really listened to the community feedback.

Trailer 
[YOUTUBE]hvFnApt7DYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2014)

Grid 2 screwed us real bad thats why not exited.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 25, 2014)

Iirc Cockpit view was not there in grid 2 
I think they learned from mistakes


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2014)

I liked Grid2 more than Grid 3....


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 25, 2014)

excited really coz grid 1 was awesome hope its more like that


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2014)

^Yeah, more actual racing than some flashy city-racing events. Hope Le Mans' duration is much more longer than GRID's. Also hoping they deliver with that "more authentic driving" physics this time. 

GRID 2 was shyt.


----------



## ratul (Apr 25, 2014)

even after watching this trailer, not interested, doesn't look that different from grid 2, but if driving physics are a mix of Grid and TOCA series, then might consider it..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 25, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I liked Grid2 more than Grid 3....



Grid 3 ???


I don't really like Grid 2. The handling is too sensitive & you can't even change it. Although I have to admit it looks great.
I am excited about the cockpit camera in Autosport.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2014)

GRID 2 was a punch in the face of GRID lovers TBH. There was nothing in GRID 2 which had any resemblance from GRID 1 whatsoever.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 25, 2014)

i will go as far as to say any person who likes racing really loves grid 1, it was totally legendary in its own right.
drifting was the best i ever came across in an arcade racing game keeping the combo multiplier alive maxing at x99. good old memories.
damn it now i have to play grid again for the thousand time.

- - - Updated - - -

endurance was very good day and night cycle with very intense music starting towards the end of the race was awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Grid 3 ???



oops sorry I confused it with Dirt


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Grid 2 screwed us real bad thats why not exited.


I know that feel, but this has the best from both of them



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, more actual racing than some flashy city-racing events. Hope Le Mans' duration is much more longer than GRID's. Also hoping they deliver with that "more authentic driving" physics this time.
> 
> GRID 2 was shyt.


Totally agree with you there. Some of their longest events are 40 mins long, though they have not mentioned the track (most likely looks like Le Mans)



ratul said:


> even after watching this trailer, not interested, doesn't look that different from grid 2, but if driving physics are a mix of Grid and TOCA series, then might consider it..


Consider that this game has Grid 2 graphics and Grid 1 handling and Physics



gameranand said:


> GRID 2 was a punch in the face of GRID lovers TBH. There was nothing in GRID 2 which had any resemblance from GRID 1 whatsoever.





HE-MAN said:


> i will go as far as to say any person who likes racing really loves grid 1, it was totally legendary in its own right.
> drifting was the best i ever came across in an arcade racing game keeping the combo multiplier alive maxing at x99. good old memories.
> damn it now i have to play grid again for the thousand time.
> 
> ...


This has much of the same and plus we now have the concept of Managing teams like in Grid 1. One of the best features is in the Endurance mode, where your tires actually wear out as you race longer.

Moreover buying and selling cars will be a more involved process with car value dropping as it gains mileage. Really excited for this.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2014)

Found a review: *forums.codemasters.com/discussion/628/grid-autosport-review

Seems GRiD is back to its old days. No drifting like GRiD 2 and much more realistic driving.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 25, 2014)

Did anyone in India buy the game, if yes from where I checked everywhere was not able to find it anywhere.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 25, 2014)

Never played GRID 1, handling on grid 2 was shti. 

Btw when is it releasing?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jun 25, 2014)

^^It released yesterday. If anybody is playing this, I just wanna know how's the cockpit view?


----------



## seamon (Jun 25, 2014)

Queued....
Gonna download Transformers first.


----------



## seamon (Jun 27, 2014)

Not fun......


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Not fun......



Is it that much bad as Grid 2 ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2014)

Grid Autosport Review - IGN



> *Great*
> *Grid Autosport promised proper motor racing and that’s exactly what it delivers. The spirit of TOCA is finally back.*



I'm buying this game when it comes here 

Split screen MP is also BACK


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 27, 2014)

Feels like im driving on ice when i play this game..


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 27, 2014)

Whats the use of the hi res texture pack that's available as a downloadable dlc for this game?Are the textures in the original game of considerably low resolution?Does the game look terrible if this texture pack isn't installed?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2014)

i think hi-res pack must be for people who play at Full HD settings.

It makes sense, as my laptop is 720p, so useless for me to d/l extra data, but my desktop can handle FHD, so i can d/l it.

This is was the case with Sleeping Dogs too.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> This is was the case with Sleeping Dogs too.



What?? Sleeping dogs hav hi-res dlc pack? But I'm already playing on 1080p and have no dlc installed.


----------



## SunE (Jun 27, 2014)

The high res texture pack is more for 4K rather than 1080p. It doesn't really make much of a difference in 720p or 1080p. 

The driving mechanics are a bit hard. I am using a Logitech F710 controller. There is no way to change sensitivity for steering. I find it to be very low. Sometimes when I'm doing tight corners while braking, the doesn't really steer much so I end up either hitting the wall or coming to a complete stop.

Anyone else facing this issue or is it just me? Also is there any solution?


----------



## seamon (Jun 27, 2014)

Controlling the car is very very very hard. There's a penalty for going off-road(I like to make my car a SUV  )


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jun 28, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> If anybody is playing this, I just wanna know how's the cockpit view?


Anyone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2014)

^^ Apparently it has got everything you'd want. I saw a few reviews and it all looks good. I'll play thing game soon and will post a few screenshots here with the cockpit view.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 28, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Anyone?



I didn't really like the cockpit view from youtube videos, it looks super blurry.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 28, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Anyone?



It's bad.


----------



## ratul (Jul 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Controlling the car is very very very hard. There's a penalty for going off-road(I like to make my car a SUV  )



I am finding the car control pretty easy around the corners, but hard to control on high speed curves, it just spins the rear end off.. 
btw, the game is good, better than GRID2, but easier than GRID2 too, playing on medium, on some races, have to raise it to high to make it somewhat competitive, especially open wheel racing, so easy..  (maybe coz i play f1 2013 alot.. ).

My gameplay..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2014)

ratul said:


> I am finding the car control pretty easy around the corners, but hard to control on high speed curves, it just spins the rear end off..
> btw, the game is good, better than GRID2, but easier than GRID2 too, playing on medium, on some races, have to raise it to high to make it somewhat competitive, especially open wheel racing, so easy.. * (maybe coz i play f1 2013 alot.. ).
> *
> My gameplay..



How is the driving compared to F1 2013 (I know there is no comparison between F1 and other games, but still)? Does the car randomly start tail-sliding or do they stick there the tires wore off (if they do ). In short, which is closer to Grid Autosport: Shift 2 or other NFS games?


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How is the driving compared to F1 2013 (I know there is no comparison between F1 and other games, but still)? Does the car randomly start tail-sliding or do they stick there the tires wore off (if they do ).



Driving in f1 2013 is far superior. And yes the car did stick for me once.


----------



## ratul (Jul 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How is the driving compared to F1 2013 (I know there is no comparison between F1 and other games, but still)? Does the car randomly start tail-sliding or do they stick there the tires wore off (if they do ). In short, which is closer to Grid Autosport: Shift 2 or other NFS games?



lol, F1 2013 is a close-to-simulation game, GRID Autosport is arcade with simulation touches... 
Yeah, most of the cars does start tail sliding, tire wearing off just makes it worse, haven't played shift 2, but if you have played GRID 1, it's close to that, drift style handling of GRID 2 still works here, though it's not efficient way for this game..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Driving in f1 2013 is far superior. And yes the car did stick for me once.





ratul said:


> lol, F1 2013 is a close-to-simulation game, GRID Autosport is arcade with simulation touches...
> Yeah, most of the cars does start tail sliding, tire wearing off just makes it worse, haven't played shift 2, but if you have played GRID 1, it's close to that, drift style handling of GRID 2 still works here, though it's not efficient way for this game..



I think I'll skip this game. After playing Shift 2 I juct cant bear arcade racing games anymore. I did try Grid 2 and deleted just after playing first race. F1 2013 has increased this behavior exponentially. Desperately waiting for f1 2014!!


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 3, 2014)

PC version out on flipkart: Grid: Autosport Games PC - Price In India. Buy Grid: Autosport Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 16, 2014)

so hows the game after a week? 

I'll wait for some more time till game sells for under 1k


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> so hows the game after a week?
> 
> I'll wait for some more time till game sells for under 1k



Oh...Haven't played this one yet. Have it in my Steam Library though. I always wait for some week so the performance patches rolls out.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

Just installed it and then guess what, it started updating for 4.3 GB more. Then I looked into it and its the High-Res Pack DLC.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2014)

The controls are weird.....Please tell me what setting I need for GRID 1 type controls ??


----------

